# BMW E36 Cabrio the conclusion



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Following on from Dave's thread seen here: -

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=89363

Here are the final details with some pictures.......didn't have my photographer with me today  ye canny get the staff these days eh 

So when presented with this: -





































The process was as follows: -

Tried everything under the sun on the soft top but nothing worked so it was back to DW where rmorgan84 suggested Soda Crystals which worked a treat.....thanks to rmorgan 84 :thumb:

Car was then foamed and washed.
P21S Total Auto Wash was then applied.
Car washed again.
Clayed.
Washed.
Blow dried.

The following day (had a hand fron Stu later in the day) I found I had missed a few bits on the roof so it was out with the Soda Crystals again mixed as follows: - *1 drinks cup of Crystals to 600ml water with 60ml APC added*.
Rinsed.
Washed car again.
Blow dried.
Then the interior was done no pics of that but it was the full 9yards.....extractor, leather cleaned & protected using LTT products, etc.
So Dave & Stuart did a bit last night, the bonnet and a wing I think the rest was done today using the same routine as Dave did in the link above for the bonnet etc.
IPA wipe down.

Finally the "mystery" wax (as in the Autobrite competiton) was applied, one coat tonight a second will be applied tomorrow.
*Note*: - about the wax it doesn't stain plastic 

The results: -

So from this: -










To this: -










What appears to be white spots is actually the 303 water proofing which had just been applied.

And from this: -










To this: -










And










Just to let you know the wheels tyres and arches were not forgotten, the tyres were treated with Megs Hot Shine Tyre Spray.
The arches were treated with Megs ASD.
The wheels cleaned using a number of cleaners and waxed with Smartwax Rim Wax.

And that's about it time to put my feet up 

Bryan

PS it's not the normal write up but our usual author is taking a bit of a sabatical so it's down to me


----------



## jay w (Oct 7, 2008)

seriously impressed by this, been readin gthe other thread and this looked like it was no easy task


----------



## mobileman (Aug 10, 2008)

Uber Uber Sweet


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

superb work Bryan, especially on that roof, I didnt expect anything to shift the ingrained crap on it. What did the owner say when you handed it back?


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

jay w said:


> seriously impressed by this, been readin gthe other thread and this looked like it was no easy task


Thanks Jay......although it wasn't that difficult to make a serious impression on this particular car LOL!!

Bryan


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Deanoecosse said:


> superb work Bryan, especially on that roof, I didnt expect anything to shift the ingrained crap on it. What did the owner say when you handed it back?


Thanks Dean.....the owner is collecting it tomorrow :thumb:

Bryan


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

blr123 said:


> Thanks Dean.....the owner is collecting it tomorrow :thumb:
> 
> Bryan


You better hold your hand under his chin then Bryan, because when he sees the car, his jaw is gonna hit the floor:doublesho


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

absolutly stunning transformation from you guys thats the second nicest m3 convertible you have worked on eh Dave/Bryan

Gav


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Deanoecosse said:


> You better hold your hand under his chin then Bryan, because when he sees the car, his jaw is gonna hit the floor:doublesho


:lol: that's a good way to put it Dean 

Bryan


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Gavb said:


> absolutly stunning transformation from you guys thats the second nicest m3 convertible you have worked on eh Dave/Bryan
> 
> Gav


:lol: it sure is Gav :thumb:

Bryan


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

blr123 said:


> :lol: it sure is Gav :thumb:
> 
> Bryan


:lol::lol::thumb:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Amazing turn around, glad the soda crystals worked out for you.


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

rmorgan84 said:


> Amazing turn around, glad the soda crystals worked out for you.


They certainly did Rhys and it was ony a 60p fix LOL!!.....Thanks again :thumb:

Bryan

PS the smell was something else aswell........it was very powerfull :doublesho......honking as we say round here


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

yeah now you come to mention it i had forgotten how they smelled, IIRC it's the sort of smell you cold taste in the back of yur throat as well as smell, if that makes sense.


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

rmorgan84 said:


> yeah now you come to mention it i had forgotten how they smelled, IIRC it's the sort of smell you cold taste in the back of yur throat as well as smell, if that makes sense.


It is and it makes perfect sense to me and you anyways cause we've been there eh LOL!!

Bryan

PS one thing I didn't mention is that the car is this condition because it sat in a driveway under trees for 4years and didn't turn a wheel in that time!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

blr123 said:


> It is and it makes perfect sense to me and you anyways cause we've been there eh LOL!!
> 
> Bryan
> 
> PS one thing I didn't mention is that the car is this condition because it sat in a driveway under trees for 4years and didn't turn a wheel in that time!


Is the owner selling it or fallen back in love with it now it looks like new? Why did it just sit still for 4 years?


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Another quick pic I came accross, that's Stuart dusting down: -










Bryan


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

rmorgan84 said:


> Is the owner selling it or fallen back in love with it now it looks like new? Why did it just sit still for 4 years?


The owner has a buyer in mind for it.......although the price may well now go up , and it sat around for years cause that's what he does with cars........moves on and abandons the current car :doublesho 

Bryan


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

blr123 said:


> The owner has a buyer in mind for it.......although the price may well now go up , and it sat around for years cause that's what he does with cars........moves on and abandons the current car :doublesho
> 
> Bryan


Strange person, why the hell didn't he sell it four years ago when it would have been worth twice the money?


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

rmorgan84 said:


> Strange person, why the hell didn't he sell it four years ago when it would have been worth twice the money?


I have no idea, he's a decent guy just has a strange way with cars eh LOL!!

Bryan


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

One word - WOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hat's off to ya! Nice work!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

What engine is it and how much is he asking for it?


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

That's got to be one of the dirtest cars I have seen done on DW, a testament to all of you 

Superb result and I hope the owner actually looks after it this time 

Again great job guys....


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

rmorgan84 said:


> What engine is it and how much is he asking for it?


It's a 325 so a 2500cc......it sounds real sweet and starts first time every time.......not sure what he wanted for it but I've just been told it's sold :doublesho 

As for the interior there is a little wear on the drivers seat bolster....the usual....but the rest is immaculate........now 

Bryan


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

ads2k said:


> That's got to be one of the dirtest cars I have seen done on DW, a testament to all of you
> 
> Superb result and I hope the owner actually looks after it this time
> 
> Again great job guys....


Thanks for that ads2k :thumb:.........he doesn't have to look after it as it's sold 

Bryan


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice work there guys :thumb:


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Awesome work guys, really impressive. Not sure where i'd find one like that to work on.


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Saqib200 said:


> Awesome work guys, really impressive. Not sure where i'd find one like that to work on.


:lol: they're ten a penny round here........Volvos' and the like eh LOL!!

Bryan


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumb: Wow what a turnaround, from mossey green to dazzling purple. A credit to you workmanship there. Top class :thumb:


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

caledonia said:


> :thumb: Wow what a turnaround, from mossey green to dazzling purple. A credit to you workmanship there. Top class :thumb:


Thanks for that we appreciate it :thumb:

Bryan

PS if you're ever in Dundee let us know you're coming and drop in.....be good to see you :thumb:


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Wow:doublesho totally deifferent car compared to before, credit to all three of you:thumb: no wonder it's sold already with condition it's in now bet the new owner is in for a shock


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice to see a couple of after pictures there after the 11pm departure from the unit last night, groggy eyed and dragged home by the ever patient Diane! :lol:

Looking great in the after shots.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

blr123 said:


> Here are the final details with some pictures.......didn't have my photographer with me today  ye canny get the staff these days eh


Gotta spend some time in the lab to get a PhD you know  ... besides, thought you'd enjoy doing some real work on a detail for a change and getting the rotary out :lol::lol:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

a hell of a turn round


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Dave KG said:


> Gotta spend some time in the lab to get a PhD you know  ... besides, thought you'd enjoy doing some real work on a detail for a change and getting the rotary out :lol::lol:


Yeah any old excuse will do eh LOL!!

Bryan


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

An utterly amazing transformation - you'd never know it was ever in that state. Fantastic job :thumb:


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Phisp said:


> An utterly transformation - you'd never know it was ever in that state. Fantastic job :thumb:


We could do the car in your Avitar 

Bryan


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

We also did the engine bay, which you can just about see in the picture, which included hoovering the sound proofing on the underside of the bonnet: -










Bryan


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

awesome work! well done!


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

blr123 said:


> We could do the car in your Avitar
> 
> Bryan


Then I'd have to polish my own cars to match :buffer:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Sell me that car.

Robbie


----------



## geert dr (Jul 13, 2007)

AMAZING :doublesho:doublesho


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

Flip me sideways and call me sally. Thats one HELL of a turnaround right there. Great work!


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Final 2 pics the later is after a second coat of the Autobrite "mystery" wax: -

From this: -










To this: -



















Bryan

PS it's on a transporter to have a clutch fitted tonight and with it being up in the air I was able to catch the last of the dust etc that can be seen stuck in the plastoc trim


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

That is amazing. I wonder if it was sold based on it's previous condition or it's new "better than showroom finish".

Sveneng


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

nice work but proper paktastic paint colour lol 

PS who's the hottie in the reflection?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

dave gets better looking by the day!:lol:


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Is that the lovely lady who bought it Bryan?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

The young lady in the picture would be Bryan's duaghter. 

It is _not_ me!


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

That was a nice friendly comment streeto.

Cracking work though lads... i'll not comment on Bryans daughter though. A father shouldn't be hearing those kind of things :lol:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

swordjo said:


> That was a nice friendly comment streeto.
> 
> Cracking work though lads... i'll not comment on Bryans daughter though. A father shouldn't be hearing those kind of things :lol:


Her mother must be a stunner cos she certainly didn't get her looks from bryan:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Aye she's got a full head of hair, and she doesn't get it styled by Einsteins old barber :lol:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

swordjo said:


> Aye she's got a full head of hair, and she doesn't get it styled by Einsteins old barber :lol:


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Yes Dave is correct the girl in the reflection is my daughter who will have access to the car if she wants :thumb:

I think Stuart, her brother, will be reading this with his 1.2 Corsa sitting at his door    that should just about cover that with the smileys 

Bryan


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

a brilliant transformation


----------



## nabz (Oct 15, 2008)

*Soda crystals*

]Alright matey, I'm all new to the world of detailing have a bmw e36 convertible, and have a question regrading the soda crystals you used. Which soda crystals are they?? were they a specific brand??? what was the method you used???

I have attached a pic on my bmw.

Kind Regards.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

the soda crystals were only used to clean the moss off the roof.


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi nabz,

rmorgan is rite the crystals were only used for cleaning and they did a cracking job of it too :thumb:......you also get the liquid but for this application I'm not sure that would have been strong enough 

The method used was as follows: -

Mix a small drinks cup of crystals with 60ml of APC and 600ml of water, spray liberally over the roof and leave to dwell for 2 or 3 minutes then scrub and rinse thoroughly......it doesn't effect the paint although that was also thoroughly rinsed down aswell.

Very nice looking car you've got there aswell :thumb:

Bryan


----------



## WhiteStripes (Oct 16, 2008)

Woooow. I wouldn't have thought that soft top was repairable.


----------

